# saw my first today



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

Route 9 Chestnut Hill, MA. i was leaving work and spotted one. not too shabby. Im going to say it was condor grey...not a pretty color. sounds pretty badass though.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: saw my first today (threethirteen)*

I spotted a black one on Saturday (7/1) at the Aspen Institute in Aspen, CO.
I also saw a silver one haulin' serious butt on westbound I-70 just east of Glenwood Canyon on Sunday (7/2).


----------



## Trimmer2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: saw my first today (threethirteen)*

Mine is only one I've seen on the road in South Florida.


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: saw my first today (Trimmer2)*

Saw a white one in East Gradn Rapids, MI on the 5th(I think).
No dealer plate either, so that means he bought it


----------

